# First Cheese



## dauntless (Dec 21, 2010)

Been awhile since I posted (been away from home with the Military) so I figured what better way to start my first morning home with my first cold smoked cheese!

NY Sharp, Med Cheddar, Pepper Jack, and some Muenster. Using Maple hard wood w/ apple and hickory, the grate level thermo on my UDS is reading 80 degs, but the outside temp is in the 20's so hopefully all will be well.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you for your service. Glad you are home in time for Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The cheese is looking good. Looking forward to some final pics


----------



## alelover (Dec 21, 2010)

*We salute you my friend. Welcome home.*

Get an Amaz-N-Smoker then you can really cold smoke. I'm sure that will be some awesome cheese. I will be trying my 1st smoked cheese this Saturday.


----------



## dauntless (Dec 21, 2010)

No need to Thank or Salute, I love what I do and the real people that need saluting are all of you that keep this site up. Temps at grate level have dropped to 65 or so, TBS still chugging at an hour in, figure two more hours and done.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you for your service and I'm glad you got home for the holidays. Looks and sounds like your cheese smoke is going great and I'll look forward to the finished Qview


----------



## dauntless (Dec 21, 2010)

Small spike in temp (135) started softening the bottoms, got temps down and flipped the cheese, hopefully all will be ok.


----------



## dale5351 (Dec 21, 2010)

dauntless said:


> Small spike in temp (135) started softening the bottoms, got temps down and flipped the cheese, hopefully all will be ok.


Sounds like you need an A-Maze-N smoker to do that cold smoke for cheese. 

Groton, CT sounds like submarine or Coast Guard?


----------



## dauntless (Dec 21, 2010)

Submarines


----------



## dauntless (Dec 21, 2010)

Not sure how they taste, but I think they look pretty decent and smell even better.   I have bagged them up and will try some in a week (I know not as long as some like but we have family coming into town)


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 22, 2010)

Great Job!

Thanks for your service, and WELCOME BACK!!!

What did you use the generate smoke in your UDS, and how did you keep the temps so low?

Todd


----------



## dauntless (Dec 22, 2010)

I used two chinks of lump to get some heat going, and then a just threw a couple hunks of apple and hickory in my small basket.  Temps stayed right around 70-80 at grate level for the 3 1/2 hr smoke with the exception of one small spike about an hour or so in.  Of course it helped that it was in the 20's outside


----------



## alelover (Dec 22, 2010)

That cheese looks great. I remember as a kid in CT we went on a tour of the sub base in Groton. I'll never forget how the submarine smelled as long as I live.


----------



## dauntless (Dec 24, 2010)

alelover said:


> That cheese looks great. I remember as a kid in CT we went on a tour of the sub base in Groton. I'll never forget how the submarine smelled as long as I live.


Yeah that is a smell that grows and stays with ya forever. I don't even notice it anymore, but every time I get home form an underway the wife makes me take my clothes off in the garage...haha


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2010)

dauntless said:


> alelover said:
> 
> 
> > That cheese looks great. I remember as a kid in CT we went on a tour of the sub base in Groton. I'll never forget how the submarine smelled as long as I live.
> ...


She just can't wait huh???

Sorry I couldn't resist that one!

I want to thank you for your service too, and boy that cheese looks Great!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## bbqfarmer (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks like the cheese got a little to hot.  You can also use smoke bags and it gives the cheese a nice look.


----------



## meateater (Dec 24, 2010)

Great looking cheese. You can seal a meal that cheese and it will last forever in the fridge. I have some still from 2/2010 and still perfect. Oh, and thank you for your service.


----------



## dauntless (Dec 26, 2010)

Well On Xmas I broke out one of the NY Sharp Chunks for my dad and uncle, and man what awesome flavor. I vac sealed the rest individually and gave them too them. I told them to wait a couple more weeks if you can. I would have to say for my first time cold smoking anything, I hit a home run!!!


----------

